

"Do you own Google?" - hazelnut
http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&q=site:Google
hmm ... 
mirror: http://enimages.websnapr.com/?size=l&#38;url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fsearch%3Fsclient%3Dpsy%26hl%3Den%26q%3Dsite%3AGoogle
======
hazelnut
mirror:
[http://enimages.websnapr.com/?size=l&url=http%3A%2F%2Fww...](http://enimages.websnapr.com/?size=l&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fsearch%3Fsclient%3Dpsy%26hl%3Den%26q%3Dsite%3AGoogle)

